# Tach wire ????



## EVILGTO (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know what color the tach out put wire is and where is the best place to wire into it is. Any help would be good. 05 gto m6....:confused


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm at work and don't have my info, but when I installed
my shift light, I removed the the Instrument Cluster to
get to the tach wire to splice to.
Very easy to get to.
I'll post the wire color later.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

It's the only brown wire with a red stripe going to the 
Cluster connector.

Larry


----------



## EVILGTO (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------

